# Thanks RoadGuy!!!!!!!



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2007)

It's been one year today that RoadGuy made the move and started this forum.

GOOD JOB SIR!!!!!!!!

It has grown, and looks like it will continue to grow into a great assistance for those taking the FE/PE.

As Roadwreck has already pointed out, HAPPY BIRTHDAY EB.com!!

:210: :smileyballs:


----------



## ktulu (Apr 24, 2007)

I second this......

Thanks, RG


----------



## GCracker (Apr 24, 2007)

:smileyballs: :210:


----------



## Tertip (Apr 24, 2007)

I ran into this from while browsing a month before the exam. It was very helpful. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm still upset I didn't register until day 2!

I remember the first few weeks of about 5 of us posting to ourselves. Evenings and weekends were dead. The spamming of PPI for members was fun though.

I think my favorite accomplishment of the board is the growth of the "shoot the breeze" type forums. Nice to see we've got a nice little community here.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Apr 24, 2007)

My greatest of Thanks as I obtained a ton of information for the test from this site along with some great help from the people of this board....

Keep it going...


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent job on this forum!

It has been a great wealth of information and tips for the exam!

-Ray


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks but you guys &amp; gals really do make the forum what it is!

I thank each of you for contributing over the past year, I never would have thought we would have hit 40,000 post in a year.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 24, 2007)

I found this place, if I am not wrong, when I clicked on one of the posts someone put at "the other board". One poster jumped and replied in a bad way and I thought he was bashing me. When I read the whole thing it was luis_non_Pr.

I have always have this curiosity:

Who was luis_non_pr?

Who was Josh?

I think Fudgey and luis_non_pr are related.

Am I right?


----------



## Hill William (Apr 24, 2007)

I must have missed this thread somehow. Yeah man, good job. You sure are Swell.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 25, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> I never would have thought we would have hit 40,000 post in a year.


Thanks for starting the board Road Guy; 40,000 posts in a year is a big accomplishment. When I found this board back in October I was surprised that I hadn’t found it earlier, later I figured out that the board was much newer than I had thought based on the amount of information/posts here. It just shows what a success it has become!


----------



## Art (Apr 25, 2007)

It sure has helped me out, thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

EB.com Rocks !!!! lusone:  :w00t:

JR


----------



## Tina (Apr 27, 2007)

:BS: Happy Birthday !

You guys do a great job. Thanks ! I'm glad I found this board.


----------



## NSEARCH (Apr 27, 2007)

This forum CRUSHES that pi: board. It was from here that I learned that my passing results were in the mailbox waiting for me to get home!!!! Long live EB.com!!! :th_rockon:


----------



## SFME (May 15, 2007)

Word!


----------

